# My biggest silver button so far



## solar_plasma (Jan 4, 2014)

I used a little oxy/butane torch. Those are 15g from plated flatware, recovered in a CuSO4-cell and once refined by dissolving in HNO3/cementation on copper. It was hard to hold the temperature high enough all over the button without vaporizing some silver. I believe the flame is too small and too hot combined with my clumsiness. ...but it looks like silver and I am proud about the result 

The borax isn't discoloured as far as I can judge.

Thanks a lot to you all!!!


----------



## butcher (Jan 4, 2014)

Just getting that silver from the CuSO4 cell was a huge accomplishment.
It does look like good silver, you should be proud.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jan 4, 2014)

It should be at least 2N silver, washing, proper handing and relatively pure feedstock is key to a high purity end product.

It looks very good too!


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks very nice and clean, and no spitting, well done solar!


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you very much, all of you!! I guess once I have molten all of my silver powders, it is time for my first silver cell.


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks very nice solar! I definitely want to set up a silver cell myself real soon.

Tyler


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 4, 2014)

So would I Tyler- it's planned in shortly! Takes quite a few oz of silver to get it up and running though doesn't it?


----------



## moose7802 (Jan 4, 2014)

I would have to say yes to that John. With the price of silver being only around $20 I don't think it would be worth the time of setting one up unless you have ounces. That is unless you're not worried about the money and just want to learn. I'm just building my supply, reading, and learning. I probably won't set one up myself until I have almost a pound of silver. 

Tyler


----------

